# Anyone ever notice these odd chassis'?



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Has anyone ever noticed these odd Specialty 4 gear chassis?

What, a jpg, is not a valid image file.....WHAT??????
Well let's see if this drag and drop works then.....
I've been waiting FOR 5 minutes for an itty bitty picture to finish on Digg????? What kind of site is this that takes THAT KIND OF TIME to upload to???


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I've never had a problem loading pictures, and I've loaded a bunch.... You might look to see if your doing something wrong.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dennis, get a Photobucket account and use the URL that is provided to post pic here.



.as you can see, I was able to post this quickly and with no problem.


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

*It was evidently too big*

It was too big of a picture for it to handle, and didn't bother to tell me...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ho$$mad1 said:


> I saved my image on Photobucket, but now how do I transfer it to here? Thanks Dennis


below the photo you will see a number of URLs that you can highlight, copy and then paste.

[---=http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/media/thinkpink001_zpsa61fc4c9.jpg.html]







[---]

for our porposes we use the one called IMG

the above example has had URL removed from the string of characters to present you an example of what you are looking for.

the URL you are looking for is second from the bottom of choices


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks Alpnik...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*what is 00D?*



Ho$$mad1 said:


> Has anyone ever noticed these odd Specialty 4 gear chassis?
> 
> What, a jpg, is not a valid image file.....WHAT??????
> Well let's see if this drag and drop works then.....
> I've been waiting FOR 5 minutes for an itty bitty picture to finish on Digg????? What kind of site is this that takes THAT KIND OF TIME to upload to???



what do you find ODD?
that is a third generation 4GEAR/SPECIALTY chassis with MAGNA-TRACTION type set up.

first generation was shallow chassis (similar to AFX) with short magnets and had no screw to hold the back of the chassis together.

second generation was the same shallow chassis with the screw in the back to hold the chassis together added.

.


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

YOU DON'T SEE IT?...Dennis


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Why would they make a LIGHTED SPECIALTY chassis, when they NEVER made a lighted body for a SPECIALTY chassis.....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well, I don't play guessing games very well.
you ask a question, I try to give you the best answer I can.
I ask you a question, you pose some kind of challenge?

if you are talking about the tabs on the side of the electrical for a wire to be soldered for a lighted chassis, I don't find that so different.
otherwise, you are going to have to tell me right up front what it is that you are questioning!


YOU DON'T SEE IT?...Dennis
Like
__________________
Dennis Hoskins

?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a good reference for HO chassis: Identifications: HO Scale Slot Car Chassis
Here is an article on posting pictures: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzLR42NthGeCYWF4NFBPdmxqTEE


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Rich, That is a good article, but even it SKIPS the Lighted Magnatraction Specialty Chassis...Aurora HAD to have in its plans , to make some Lighted Specialty bodies when they quit manufacturing, because you don't spend the money to make an item,different, unless you have plans for it....


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> well, I don't play guessing games very well.
> you ask a question, I try to give you the best answer I can.
> I ask you a question, you pose some kind of challenge?
> 
> ...




Hey,
I'm JUST Guessing here, but could it be a "Custom-Built" (like SCM Does)
for a "Project"?? the "MFG" wire attachment plates, Could have been done by
someone, & NOT Aurora (??) :surprise:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> Hey,
> I'm JUST Guessing here, but could it be a "Custom-Built" (like SCM Does)
> for a "Project"?? the "MFG" wire attachment plates, Could have been done by
> someone, & NOT Aurora (??) :surprise:


That gets my vote. That's what I thought when I first looked at the picture. Home made add on is my guess.


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Nope it's an Original AFX chassis, It's not the first one I've gotten. Aurora MUST have had, (in it's plans)< a body that is lighted ,,and just never got to make it a reality before they stopped making them...


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

That's a possibility too...I never hought of that...Dennis


----------

